# [RISOLTO] Problema con layout tastiera su KDM dopo upgrade

## fbcyborg

Salve a tutti, 

dopo un recente aggiornamento e dopo la ricompilazione di tutti i pacchetti che escono fuori da un 

```
qlist -I -C x11-drivers/
```

il layout della tastiera di default e` quello in inglese.

Ho gia` controllato anche altri topic come questo, ma il mio file fdi e` gia` a posto, e non riesco a capire quale sia il problema. L'unico modo in cui sono riuscito a cambiare il layout e` stato quello di andare in SystemSettings->Regional & Language->keyboard layout->enable keyboard layout e selezionare solo italiano. Il probelma e` che riavviando questa impostazione viene "persa" e siamo daccapo. 

C'e` qualche altro posto dove si deve cambiare questo layout per renderlo definitivamente in italiano?

Per quanto riguarda la shell non c'e` problema invece. La cosa riguarda solo KDE.

Attualmente comunque i keyboard layouts dentro system settings sono disabilitati, e lo sono sempre stati.

EDIT: ho impostato l'uso dei layout tastiera, ed ora KDE parte con il corretto layout, visto che ho messo solo quello italiano, ma KDM continua ad usare quello en_US. 

Se vado in System Settings->Advanced->Login Manager, ho la possibilità di selezionare solo en_US come lingua. Perché?

----------

## cloc3

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT KDM continua ad usare quello en_US. 
> 
> 

 

kdm va configurato in /usr/share/config/kdm/kdm.rc

inoltre è sempre meglio passare le opzioni di setxkbamp (tipo XkbOptions) attraverso hal o /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d, altrimenti si rischia di avere cose tipo tastiera italiana che non funzionano le graffe con Alt-Gr_Maiusc_è .

adesso che il nuovo kdesettings non mostra più la sintassi di setxkbmap, è tutto più difficile.

lo ho sempre detto, io : viva kde3.5 !

----------

## fbcyborg

Niente da fare.

Effettivamente nel file di configurazione di KDM, era impostato en_US, sulla variabile-parametro Language, ma anche mettendo it_IT non cambia nulla. Sembra come se non sia presente la lingua italiana. (Fra l'altro sul portatile ho impostato Language=en_US eppure questo problema non ce l'ho. Anche Systemsettings->Advanced->Login Manager->Language è impostato su US English, ma il layout in kdm è in italiano).

Inoltre, questo è il mio file /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-keymap.fdi :

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keymap">

      <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-keymap</append>

    </match>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

      <merge key="input.xkb.rules" type="string">base</merge>

      <!-- If we're using Linux, we use evdev by default (falling back to

           keyboard otherwise). -->

      <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">keyboard</merge>

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

             string="Linux">

        <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">evdev</merge>

                <merge key="input.xkb.options" type="string">terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp</merge>

      </match>

      <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">it</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.variant" type="string" />

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>
```

Ma sono sicuro che ci sia qualcosa che non funzioni, perché ad esempio non funziona nemmeno la combinazione di tasti CTRL+ALT+Backspace.

Sembra come se questo file venisse ignorato completamente.

----------

## cloc3

ma perché non lo molli, questo supporto hal ad X, come oramai fanno tutti?

c'è la guida ufficiale, affidabilissima da mesi.

----------

## fbcyborg

Non lo mollo perché ancora ho xorg-1.7 e quella guida è per 1.8. Non appena diverrà stabile seguirò quella guida.

Ma quindi fammi capire, è stato fatto un passo indietro in questo senso? 

Tempo fa ci fu "un mezzo casino" perché molte impostazioni del file xorg.conf dovevano migrare su hal, e adesso si torna di nuovo a xorg.conf?

----------

## cloc3

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma quindi fammi capire, è stato fatto un passo indietro in questo senso?
> 
> 

 

così non si può dire.

di certo, la comunità ha accompagnato con freddezza lo sviluppo di hal, sia per antipatia rispetto all'uso dell'xml in /etc, sia perché, porgressivamente, ci si è accorti che le funzionalità di questo servizio era di poco rirlievo e potevano essere emulate con facilità dai programmi utente.

adesso, rimani tra i pochi che usano ancora Xorg-1.7 e di conseguenza, quando ti capita qualcosa, non trovi facilmente altri utenti che condividano le tue esperienze.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ho capito. Devo passare a xorg 1.8, comunque ancora non mi spiego perché questo sul mio portatile non sia successo.

----------

## stifler83

Guarda io ho avuto il tuo stesso problema, e sto cercando di risolvere. Ci stavo pensando anche io a migrare a xorg 1.8 ma sinceramente vorrei  risolvere prima.

----------

## cloc3

nel frattempo, è diventato stabile xorg-server-1.9.

qui la guida.

----------

## fbcyborg

A posto! L'aggiornamento alla versione 1.9 è stato provvidenziale.

Grazie!

----------

